

Wordpress, Varnish and Edge Side Includes - cd34
http://varnish.cd34.com/

======
blasdel
If you're going to submit a link to your own blog to HN, have the courtesy to:

    
    
      use a permalink to the post in question
      delete your contentless test posts
      make sure the links to the primary subject of your post work
    

In your case it would also be good to explain why the hell you'd want to use a
convoluted 'ESI' system instead of a straightforward eTags-based caching
reverse proxy or even static generation.

